# Mac pro cylinder/imac pro



## Gerald (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi all
I have to change my old mac pro 2009, and I hesitate between the mac pro cylinder and the imac pro more expensive 'do you have experience? I work with Logic...
Thank you
Gerald


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 29, 2018)

Keep the Mac Pro you have or get a faster version of the old 2009/2010, until Apple shows what their next Mac Pro will be. Will be a waste of money buying the obsolete cylinder. As for the iMac Pro I think it is not the best solution for audio either as all expansion will have to be external, and if the screen fails or any other component in this all-in-one-box fails, you'll be screwed.


----------



## nordicguy (Oct 29, 2018)

You may have a look at this article https://www.pro-tools-expert.com/pr...powerful-refurbished-machine-for-little-money.


----------



## samphony (Oct 29, 2018)

Wait what the keynote tomorrow in nyc will reveal!

It also depends on how you work/ your workflow looks like! If you elaborate more about your workflow recommendations are easier to be made.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 29, 2018)

I thought the speculation for tomorrow was the release of a powerful Mac Mini. Unless Apple has changed the form factor to better radiate heat, a possible 6 core i7 would probably heat up that little guy to the point where the fan noise might be more noticeable. As a slave possibility, I'm intrigued however. 

That said, I had to upgrade my old Mac 3,1 in August this year to a 6,1 and I have no regrets. The cylinder is DEAD quiet. Makes no noise whatsoever and is powerful enough for my orchestral needs. I haven't pushed it too hard but I added an Apollo Twin Duo to it and the sound is great. I also added aftermarket ram to 64gb from OWC. Eventually I will change out the SSD HD to a larger one. All it requires is a hex screw driver to remove the old one. And the GPUs can also be switched out. I dunno, I think it's a pretty nice unit coming from the cheesegrater era.


----------

